# 95 KA24e Overheating



## JasonatSaturn (Aug 22, 2004)

In february, i replaced timing chain and water pump. since then it has ran hot. Today I installed a new water pump and a new radiator and it still is overheating. I have taken off the housing where the upper hose connects to the motor, and there is no thermostat in there. The Haynes book says that is where it is supposed to be. Any suggestions?? I really dont want to trash my Nissan for a Ford, but its getting temptng!!


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

there is no thermostat there, because it is behind the LOWER hose. u gotta take off the fan shroud (so you have room to get at bolts and turn your wrench), and the power steering pump/bracket to get at it. it took me about 2 hours to get at it. have fun. oh, by the way you need a 170º thermostat. i thought that sounded a little too cold, but that is the OEM temperature. to test the thermostat, clean it off, go to the kitchen and get a meat thermometer and a pot. boil it in the pot of water until it's about 170, then keep an eye on the thermostat. it should open, mine didnt open til about 185, but im not sure how accurate my thermometer was. keep an eye on the thermostat, right below the big round top part. it should open down, toward the bottom spring part. note: the bottom plunger does not move, just the top one, that goes inside the big round part.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

is the truck actually overheating, or is the gauge just saying it is? it could be a bad gauge, or the gauge temp sensor is bad (there is a seperate sensor for the ECU and the gauge) how soon after you replaced the timing chain and water pump the FIRST time did it start to overheat? is it possible that you just left a wire un plugged? or it may just be a coincidence that the thermostat broke at the same time.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

JasonatSaturn said:


> In february, i replaced timing chain and water pump. since then it has ran hot. Today I installed a new water pump and a new radiator and it still is overheating. I have taken off the housing where the upper hose connects to the motor, and there is no thermostat in there. The Haynes book says that is where it is supposed to be. Any suggestions?? I really dont want to trash my Nissan for a Ford, but its getting temptng!!


You probably checked the timing, right? If it's off (advanced too much), the engine could run hot.

I put in another vote in to check the gauge, sensor, and everythig in between; I lost temp after doing some head work on a Geo and it turned out to be a bad connection in the wire (I had reconnected the wire, but it had a break inside the insulation somewhere).

By the way, is it overheating at idle, at speed, or both?


----------



## JasonatSaturn (Aug 22, 2004)

it is overeating at any speed even idling. The truck is actually running hot, not just reading hot. i'm gonna check that thermostat now, that i know where to look.


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*overheating*



JasonatSaturn said:


> it is overeating at any speed even idling. The truck is actually running hot, not just reading hot. i'm gonna check that thermostat now, that i know where to look.


When you changed the chain and water pump, did you make sure that you loosened the air bleeder screw on the top of the block? I've posted this important step before. A lot of people evidently aren't aware of this crucial step when replacing their antifreeze. Goes for both the 4 banger and the v6.

:cheers:


----------



## JasonatSaturn (Aug 22, 2004)

*new problem*

foam comming from the radiator.....blown head gasket.... now when replacing this, whats the difference from a head gasket set or just a head gasket??? any suggestions for repairing>>????


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

the head gasket set will probably come with ALL the gasket's you will need. for example, to replace the head, you will need to take off the valve cover, and possibly other parts that require a gasket. the kit will take all the guess work out of it. all the gaskets you need in one package. now, don't go out and buy the value pack. invest in a good high quality gasket. make sure you get a service manual so you know how much to torque the head bolts when installing the new gasket. i don't know weather or not foam comming out of the radiator would mean a blown head gasket. i would get a professional opinion before you do all that work. i don't know for sure though. also, that gasket kit may come with a gasket for the thermostat housing, but use RTV instead. i have heard it works better, and that is what comes from the factory. best advice i can give you, mark all the bolts and shit you take off. keep all like bolts in zip lock bags to keep them organized. mark all electrical and vacuum connections. while you have the head off, why not stick in a 240sx cam  ? I think the pre 1989 240sx were SOHC. any cam from a SOHC 240sx will work. direct bolt on. You can get me on AIM. my screen name is DeathToDomestic, and you will probably get a faster reply than waiting on the forum.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

another good idea, while you have the head off, put a straight edge over the top of the block and bottom of the head to make sure nothing is warped. i believe the block is cast iron, but don't hold me to it. if so, the block will probalby be fine, but the head is aluminum. definatley check it to make sure it's not warped. if it IS warped, get the whole head of a '90 240sx. last year for the SOHC 240sx, first year the ka was in the hard body truck. all accessory bolt holes and shit should be present. should be a direct swap.


----------



## nirebeaux (Aug 2, 2014)

*2000 frontier 2.4; thnks for you asking this,...*



JasonatSaturn said:


> In february, i replaced timing chain and water pump. since then it has ran hot. Today I installed a new water pump and a new radiator and it still is overheating. I have taken off the housing where the upper hose connects to the motor, and there is no thermostat in there. The Haynes book says that is where it is supposed to be. Any suggestions?? I really dont want to trash my Nissan for a Ford, but its getting temptng!!


b/c I ran into the same thing scratching my head after I pulled the upper hose. Well back to the fun.....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

JasonatSaturn said:


> In february, i replaced timing chain and water pump. since then it has ran hot. Today I installed a new water pump and a new radiator and it still is overheating. I have taken off the housing where the upper hose connects to the motor, and there is no thermostat in there. The Haynes book says that is where it is supposed to be. Any suggestions?? I really dont want to trash my Nissan for a Ford, but its getting temptng!!


The thermostat is located in a housing that connects to the lower radiator hose; the housing bolts on to the head. There's a good chance that the thermostat is stuck shut causing the overheating; replace it with an OEM unit from a Nissan dealer, not some aftermarket junk which could cause further problems.



JasonatSaturn said:


> foam comming from the radiator.....blown head gasket.... now when replacing this, whats the difference from a head gasket set or just a head gasket??? any suggestions for repairing>>????


Replace the thermostat first to see if your overheating is fixed before addressing a possible head gasket failure.


----------

